# New England Mess 10/9-10/10



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

What's going to happen guys? Looks like it is going to be a very messy storm. A lot of ice in southern Mass, 1-3" of snow then ice more north, then 6-8" of snow in south central NH. Hope we atleast get some snow here before the ice comes. It'll keep the sanders busy.


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

First Time Out;450437 said:


> What's going to happen guys? Looks like it is going to be a very messy storm. A lot of ice in southern Mass, 1-3" of snow then ice more north, then 6-8" of snow in south central NH. Hope we atleast get some snow here before the ice comes. It'll keep the sanders busy.


You confused the hell outta me with a *10*/9 *10*/10 title!

I am in eastern Mass and it looks like its all slop for us, northern NH looks like all snow!

You might get some snow, temps out there are lower. Out here im guessing rain and freezing rain...not enough to hit my 3" trigger :realmad:


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like 2 - 4 inches for my area. This storm seems very similar to last weeks storm. Same percipitation forcasts.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

All I am seeing is ice for my area. Only a dusting to an inch of snow.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

03SuperCrew330;450462 said:


> You confused the hell outta me with a *10*/9 *10*/10 title!


HMMM... forgot it was December! :crying:


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

we've got just about an inch here in southern maine and its stopping for now. supposed to get the nasty stuff later i guess, we'll see. when it comes to the weather i believe it when i see it


----------

